# Don't know what to do



## 6pinkcats (Mar 5, 2012)

My husband and I are at the point of separating. I have zero trust in him because I have been lied to continuously for 7 years. It's always been little stuff but its all the time. Two months ago I found craigslist ads he made for dates. We have a 7 year old with autism and our 4 year old passed away last August. Our 4 year old had hypoplastic left heart syndrome. My husband told me a few months ago that he could just walk away and have no feeling about it. The source of my fear is that I'm a stay at home mom. I have no education and no child care. My son has so many problems because of the autism. I'm at school at least 3 times a week to pick him up because they can't handle him. Then comes finding child care so I could find a job. Most places won't take kids with issues and the ones that do I'm afraid may hurt him. I'm terrified of having no home and nobody to turn to. I don't know what to do. I think about my sons meds, therapy, food and clothes. My son's heart is already broken from losing his best friend and little brother. I don't want to add to his pain. I'm not even strong enough since losing my youngest to even begin to know how to fix my life. I feel like I'm trapped with no options and no backbone to make myself better.


----------

